# Welks Resort in SD



## spaulino (May 11, 2015)

Anyone's had experience this resort and their tour? Received a deal for $69 for 1 night attending a tour w/ 8 Angels tickets AND trip to HI for 2, airfare and 2 nights (or 3 nights i forgot) so I went ahead and took it. Not very sure about the HI gift if thats even legit. Lady said its via Hawaiian airlines and hotel is 4 stars like Mariott or Hilton and her sister even took this deal last year. Of course you'll prob have to add more night and pay your own but 2 airfare is good... If its not legit, no big deal as long as we get those 8 Angel tickets, for $69 and able to stay and ejoy the resort is worth it.... IMO
But I do want to hear about their tours. I went to one for Marriott and they were very professional, not pushy. How's Welks? I've read on yelp their pushy and not professional and get all pissy when you say No?


----------



## itchyfeet (May 11, 2015)

High pressure.  We stayed there on an exchange.  We finally got up and walked out--our salesman told us we would not get the promised "rewards".  I asked to talk to the sales manager and we did get what we were promised--tickets to the LW theater production.


----------



## spaulino (May 11, 2015)

itchyfeet said:


> High pressure.  We stayed there on an exchange.  We finally got up and walked out--our salesman told us we would not get the promised "rewards".  I asked to talk to the sales manager and we did get what we were promised--tickets to the LW theater production.



That's what I've read as well on reviews.. I hope not everyone had a bad experience here. I've heard resort is nice and enjoyable for kids and I really want to try it out... but for $69, if I'm going to have a bad time because of bad attitude sales people, I'm ready to lose my $69...  Not planning on making reservation till June so hope to hear from more people on this.


----------



## itchyfeet (May 11, 2015)

The resort is very nice.  It is easy to trade into thru II.


----------



## mjm1 (May 11, 2015)

We own there and like the resort, but we have to agree with the comments regarding the sales staff.  Years ago they were much better but that changed about 5-6 years ago.

However, the gift is really good and something new if that is all correct. The flight are probably limited to certain days, but if you have flexibility it could work out well for you.

Good luck and let us know what you decide to do and how it turns out.

Mike


----------



## Passepartout (May 11, 2015)

We've had many people come here for advice on rescission. iirc, they said that the only way they could escape the salesweasels was to buy SOMETHING. Unfortunately, some found us too late, and some even had the misfortune to pay upfront 'we'll get you out of your timeshare' thieves.

Go to a presentation there at your peril. Only swim with sharks if you are SURE they've already been fed.

Jim

BTW, this is not an indictment of the resort. It's very nice by all reports.


----------



## silentg (May 11, 2015)

What are Angel tickets? The baseball team?


----------



## Luanne (May 11, 2015)

silentg said:


> What are Angel tickets? The baseball team?



Yes.  I think they are still the Anaheim Angels.


----------



## spaulino (May 11, 2015)

Thanks guys.. 

@silentg - yes, its the Baseball tem Angels and part of the gift was 4 tickets and the lady said and wrote on my receipt that i'd get 8..  And also written on the receipt was the Hawaii roundtrip ticket for 2, and 2 (or 3 cant recall) nights paid for... 

Our friends own here and like the resort and i've seen lictures and like it too. We planned to stay for spring break and take the tour (feom friend referral) but it was booked. Then we went to a fair over the weekend and this lady feom Welks had a booth giving out the gifts so I said "why not we planned to do it anyway before"... And this time price was cheaper and gofts were better. The gift i was offered last time (from speing break) was tickets to the zoo and some $$ to use at the resort.. I'd rather have angel tickets and airfare to HI of course. 
I'll let you know if they get pushy. I hope not. I will be firm with my NO.


----------



## kpeiper (May 13, 2015)

We love the resort and plan to return in December.  Last time we did the presentation it wasn't too high pressure.  We had kids in their care so easy to get up and be done on time.  We negotiated 4 tickets to Knott's and 2 tickets for bay cruise.  Bay cruise tix were good for our family of 4.  We liked seeing the mountain Villas because we like the older Villas on the Greens better!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spaulino (May 13, 2015)

kpeiper said:


> We love the resort and plan to return in December.  Last time we did the presentation it wasn't too high pressure.  We had kids in their care so easy to get up and be done on time.  We negotiated 4 tickets to Knott's and 2 tickets for bay cruise.  Bay cruise tix were good for our family of 4.  We liked seeing the mountain Villas because we like the older Villas on the Greens better!
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Thanks kpeiper.. We too have 2 kids that will be staying at their care facility so I guess we can always use that as an excuse. THey did offer me the Bay cruise but it was either that or the angel tickets and we chose the Angel baseball tickets since she offered us 8 instead of their normal 4... And the airfare/hotel for Hawaii for the other gift.


----------



## mjm1 (May 13, 2015)

We drove up to Anaheim for an Angels game years ago. It is a nice older stadium, whic you should enjoy. 8 tickets is a good haul especially considering the trip to Hawaii, assuming that works out for you.  Enjoy.

Mike


----------



## TraveLyn (May 26, 2015)

*guests*

this is somewhat off topic.  But can you let your family members use WELK without your being there to sign them in?



mjm1 said:


> We own there and like the resort, but we have to agree with the comments regarding the sales staff.  Years ago they were much better but that changed about 5-6 years ago.
> 
> However, the gift is really good and something new if that is all correct. The flight are probably limited to certain days, but if you have flexibility it could work out well for you.
> 
> ...


----------



## spaulino (Jun 5, 2015)

TraveLyn said:


> this is somewhat off topic.  But can you let your family members use WELK without your being there to sign them in?



I would not think so... All hotels, timeshares etc require the person under the reservation to be the one checking in. Unless you add your family member on the reservation, or you make the reservation for them and have that certificate from II, I doubt they can check in themselves without the person that has the registration being there. Maybe someone else can chime in and more familiar with Welk but I doubt this is a per company/TS system rule, it's always a rule for the person that has the registration to be present at check in.


----------



## Pammie (Jul 3, 2015)

*Guests*

Actually, you can let family or friends use your reservation without any extra fees.  Happened to talk with the resort just today about this.  Just need to let them know who will be on the reservation.


----------



## Icc5 (Apr 6, 2016)

*Pete & Repeat*



Madison46 said:


> Run away from Welk.
> 
> Go to presentation. Get the goodies.  Do not buy.
> 
> ...



Pete and Repeat were in a boat, Pete fell out and who was left?


----------

